# What version of linux is most compatible with windows programs?



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

Well seeing as how my desktop is hating ubuntu with a passion, I want to switch distros cause I can't deal with it.
Short version what version of linux is most compatible with windows?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 28, 2011)

What ever ones can use W.i.n.e. decently
/thread


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you mean running Linux from within Windows, or running Windows applications from within Linux?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> or running Windows applications from within Linux?


 ^This.
What I want to do is play team fortress 2, and possibly garrys' mod and half life and that, on my computer; are there any versions of linux that I don't have to dual boot or use virtualbox to play it with?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ^This.
> What I want to do is play team fortress 2, and possibly garrys' mod and half life and that, on my computer; are there any versions of linux that I don't have to dual boot or use virtualbox to play it with?


 
Here you go.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Here you go.


 Haha, those games barely run with wine so terribly you mine as well not even play.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 29, 2011)

None of them are compatible.
The closest you're going to get is with a properly configured Wine + winetricks.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Haha, those games barely run with wine so terribly you mine as well not even play.


 
VirtualBox and stuff like that are even worse.
Not even Microsoft's Virtual PC for WINDOWS can run Doom95.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 29, 2011)

Basically it boils down to dual boot or go without.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had luck with Ubuntu and Wine. The trick is to add wine's PPA instead of using the version provided by Ubuntu.

http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu

This applies to any distribution, really. Use the packages provided by Wine and not the distribution. (It tends to be overly old.)

http://www.winehq.org/download/

Also, make sure you have a working 3D driver installed. 
- For recent nVidia, you should have the binary (restricted) driver provided by nVidia
- For AMD, the xorg-server-video-radeonhd driver will probably work. (You may need to install the firmware separately. If you go with one of the more pedantic distributions.) 
- If you've got a cutting edge AMD video card, you may have luck with the binary (restricted) fglrx drivers, but probably not.
- For recent Intel IGPs, xorg-server-video-intel should suffice.

Other things you may have to do:
- Turn off compiz/desktop effects. (Especially with fglrx.)
- In the "Configure Wine" window, tell Wine to run in windowed mode.

Honestly though, this is all a pain in the ass. I switched back to windows a couple years back and haven't looked back.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 29, 2011)

use playonlinux


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 29, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> Basically it boils down to dual boot or go without.


 
This, unfortunately, is the _most_ compatible option.

If you install Windows, install Windows first for less dual-boot headache.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep. Supposedly Source-engine games have worked fine for a long time, but I haven't gotten them to work for me at all under Wine, even with fglrx. I'm not sure if nVidia cards do much better, but I imagine not, honestly.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 29, 2011)

Runefox said:


> fglrx


There's your problem right there.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> VirtualBox and stuff like that are even worse.
> Not even Microsoft's Virtual PC for WINDOWS can run Doom95.


Yeah it can.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 3, 2011)

net-cat said:


> There's your problem right there.


 Doesn't work with radeon, either.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 4, 2011)

Figured I should toss my two cents in on the changing of distros: If you want something similar to Ubuntu, but with a little less headache, I've been playing around with Mint lately and it does okay. Just don't expect it to perform miracles and run Steam at 100% or anything like that.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 10, 2011)

I suggest you use a dual boot. Not everything will work with WINE, and when I was using Ubuntu I could not get it to work for me at all.


----------

